# My new Starter Loft



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

My new loft with new residents.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

*Nice*

Nice job. Looks like you knew what you were doing. I just finished my starter loft this week. I only had 4 days to get it done though. Here's the link if you want to check it out. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/feathered-dragons-loft-48589.html


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

raftree3 said:


> My new loft with new residents.


That looks good. I will be building one very soon..did u run into any issues?


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

*More Pics*

Do you have any more pics? We love to see pics.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

this loft is nice


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

You can build a loft for me anytime, very nice


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Cool!*

Nice Job-It sure is nice when the birds go in
Jack


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

You're off to a good start.


----------



## calzephyr (Dec 22, 2009)

Raft - Very nice work. Also the paint job matches the surrounding buildings. Xlnt.

-Cal


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice work. Good carpentry skills.


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice job! Looks like the birds are already enjoying it. Charlie


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow looks nice!! Both of the starter lofts!


----------

